# mia suocera mi ha punita negandomi l' uso della casa al mare!!



## Old deboramoretti (1 Agosto 2008)

ultimamente ho avuto delle discussioni con mia suocere,riguardo a questioni familiari,perche' lei non gradisce un mio modo di fare. cosi ha trovato il modo per farmela pagare! mi ha deliberatamente esclusa dalla sua casa al mare,con una scusa,dicendo che ne aveva bisogno piu' la sorella con i nipoti. gli anni passati di solito alternava noi,e le altre nuore.ma siccome mio marito lavora,e quindi sarei andata solo io,con mia cugina,per 10 giorni come gli altri anni. cosi invece visto che il suo BAMBINO  e' impeganto cosi facendo punisce  me!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e mio marito dice che e' una coincidenza,che io faccio la vittima! considerate che la sorella di mia suocera non ama il mare! io invece lo adoro,e la cosa che mi brucia e' che lei lo sa,e anche se cerco di non darlo a vedere,lei lo s.e si toglie una bella soddisfazione,visto che sembra non aspettasse altro che l' occasiome giusta per darmi una lezione perche' mi ritiene troppo moderna!(parole dette a una sua amica)  "mia nuora e' troppo vanitosa,mentre mio figlio ha bisogno di una ragazze senza troppo grilli per la testa.ultimamente poi sembra lo faccia apposta a provocarmi vestendo in un certo modo davanti a me! voglio darle una lezione!" capito? e mio marito dice che non e' vero!!!!!!!!


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Lascia stare, ti fai sangue amaro per niente. La casa è la sua, se tuo marito non interviene rischi di fare casino e basta.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

mandala a cagare e vai in campeggio.


----------



## Old deboramoretti (1 Agosto 2008)

*infatti*

non posso dire nulla. e' lei a decidere! ma mi da fastidio il fatto che lei mi punisca non perche' chissa' cosa ho fatto,ma perche' mi sono "azzardata" a dirle che la ritengo troppo all' antica! e prevenuta verso le ragazze moderne! e lei con il suo atteggiamento da regina madre,da matriarca,ha privilegiato le persone accondiscendenti (mie cognate) punendo invece me!


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> non posso dire nulla. e' lei a decidere! ma mi da fastidio il fatto che lei mi punisca non perche' chissa' cosa ho fatto,ma perche' mi sono "azzardata" a dirle che la ritengo troppo all' antica! e prevenuta verso le ragazze moderne! e lei con il suo atteggiamento da regina madre,da matriarca,ha privilegiato le persone accondiscendenti (mie cognate) punendo invece me!


Fai la superiore, fattelo scivolare addosso... ti provoca per poi dire "ecco lo vedete che avevo ragione io". Non darle questa soddisfazione. Incazzati con tuo marito invece!


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2008)

yawn


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2008)

Ma a tuo marito non piace il mare?


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma a tuo marito non piace il mare?


secondo me è un paraculo che sa evitare le rotture di scatole di mogli, cognate e suocere restando bello tranquillo in città


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me è un paraculo che sa evitare le rotture di scatole di mogli, cognate e suocere restando bello tranquillo in città


...ho avuto lo stesso dubbio.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ho avuto lo stesso dubbio.


eheheheh... mica scemo l'uomo. aria condizionata, tv al plasma tutta per sè, pizza, birra e rutto libero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





tieni conto che stanno per iniziare le olimpiadi...


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eheheheh... mica scemo l'uomo. aria condizionata, tv al plasma tutta per sè, pizza, birra e rutto libero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...è vero...questo fuga ogni dubbio!


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Agosto 2008)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> ultimamente ho avuto delle discussioni con mia suocere,riguardo a questioni familiari,*perche' lei non gradisce un mio modo di fare.* cosi ha trovato il modo per farmela pagare! mi ha deliberatamente esclusa dalla sua casa al mare,con una scusa,dicendo che ne aveva bisogno piu' la sorella con i nipoti. gli anni passati di solito alternava noi,e le altre nuore.ma siccome mio marito lavora,e quindi sarei andata solo io,con mia cugina,per 10 giorni come gli altri anni. cosi invece visto che il suo BAMBINO e' impeganto cosi facendo punisce me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Debora, ricordo male o la "cosetta" che a tua suocera da fastidio è che hai messo le corna a suo figlio?


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Debora, ricordo male o la "cosetta" che a tua suocera da fastidio è che hai messo le corna a suo figlio?


Ah beh... scoop!!!!

ps ma che memoria c'hai?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Agosto 2008)

*anna e MM*

ma quanto vi adoro io?????

il marito della signora ha capito tutto.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Debora, ricordo male o la "cosetta" che a tua suocera da fastidio è che hai messo le corna a suo figlio?


diciamo che trombarsi l'amante al piano di sopra (o sotto?) mentre all'altro c'è la suocera....non è proprio da intelligentoni.....


----------



## Old deboramoretti (1 Agosto 2008)

*mio marito*

lavora,e a proposito di olimpiadi,fara' diverse notti in bianco per assistere alle gare,che comunque piaciono pure a me. e comunque lo ammetto,ho commesso l' errore di cedere a una tentazione,e durante un assenza di mio marito l' ho tradito! mia suocera l' ha scoperto,e non me la perdona! e' stato un errore che non ho piu' ripetuto,e ho pagato abbastanza!


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> lavora,e a proposito di olimpiadi,fara' diverse notti in bianco per assistere alle gare,che comunque piaciono pure a me. e comunque lo ammetto,*ho commesso l' errore di cedere a una tentazione,e durante un assenza di mio marito l' ho tradito! mia suocera l' ha scoperto,e non me la perdona*! e' stato un errore che non ho piu' ripetuto,e ho pagato abbastanza!


Beh scusa, pure tu però...


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> diciamo che trombarsi l'amante al piano di sopra (o sotto?) mentre all'altro c'è la suocera....non è proprio da intelligentoni.....


Oddio! Ho letto anche io il primo post di debora.
Altro che essere arrabbiata con te perchè sei una donna moderna!
Mah, a me personalmente pare una storia non vera...


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2008)

*ma come fai?*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Debora, ricordo male o la "cosetta" che a tua suocera da fastidio è che hai messo le corna a suo figlio?


...tu sei un computer...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, una donna moderna forse mette le corna al marito, chissà... o lo facevano pure quelle antiche?


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...tu sei un computer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dalla descrizione dell'incontro di Milano....dovresti pensare tutt'altro...fossi un cyborg potevano almeno farmi meglio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Riguardo alle donne....quelle antiche ...o non c'avevano tempo...o erano semplicemente più furbe!


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dalla descrizione dell'incontro di Milano....dovresti pensare tutt'altro...fossi un cyborg potevano almeno farmi meglio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho letto tutte le pagine, e mi devo esser perso la tua descrizione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...la seconda che hai detto


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le pagine, e *mi devo esser perso la tua descrizione...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per un sunto....citofonare AdM...


----------



## Old Toujours (1 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Debora, ricordo male o la "cosetta" che a tua suocera da fastidio è che hai messo le corna a suo figlio?


a volte questi "piccoli" particolari sfuggono ... so ragazzi "moderni"


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Agosto 2008)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> ultimamente ho avuto delle discussioni con mia suocere,riguardo a questioni familiari,perche' lei non gradisce un mio modo di fare. cosi ha trovato il modo per farmela pagare! mi ha deliberatamente esclusa dalla sua casa al mare,con una scusa,dicendo che ne aveva bisogno piu' la sorella con i nipoti. gli anni passati di solito alternava noi,e le altre nuore.ma siccome mio marito lavora,e quindi sarei andata solo io,con mia cugina,per 10 giorni come gli altri anni. cosi invece visto che il suo BAMBINO e' impeganto cosi facendo punisce me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me dovresti affrancarti da questa infantile "logica della punizione". Se la casa è di tua suocera ne disporrà come meglio crede, no? 
Dimostrati più adulta ed autonoma.


----------



## Old geisha (1 Agosto 2008)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> ultimamente ho avuto delle discussioni con mia suocere,riguardo a questioni familiari,perche' lei non gradisce un mio modo di fare. cosi ha trovato il modo per farmela pagare! mi ha deliberatamente esclusa dalla sua casa al mare,con una scusa,dicendo che ne aveva bisogno piu' la sorella con i nipoti. gli anni passati di solito alternava noi,e le altre nuore.ma siccome mio marito lavora,e quindi sarei andata solo io,con mia cugina,per 10 giorni come gli altri anni. cosi invece visto che il suo BAMBINO e' impeganto cosi facendo punisce me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
un consiglio con le suocere è una battaglia persa......... prenota alle terme e paga con la carta del maritino


----------



## Old geisha (1 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> a volte questi "piccoli" particolari sfuggono ... so ragazzi "moderni"


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> lavora,e a proposito di olimpiadi,fara' diverse notti in bianco per assistere alle gare,che comunque piaciono pure a me. e comunque lo ammetto,ho commesso l' errore di cedere a una tentazione,e durante un assenza di mio marito l' ho tradito! mia suocera l' ha scoperto,e *non me la perdona*! e' stato un errore che non ho piu' ripetuto,e ho pagato abbastanza!


che cattiva  

	
	
		
		
	


	













lo ha riportato anche al figliolo che intende con l'eufemismo modernità?


----------



## Old mirtilla (1 Agosto 2008)

Suvvia, un pò di orgoglio e dignità! Se nn ti vuole al mare peggio per lei. Ti farai delle ferie favolose e rilassanti senza la suocera tra i piedi che si permette di giudicare anche come ti vesti. No?


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Suvvia, un pò di orgoglio e dignità! Se nn ti vuole al mare peggio per lei. Ti farai delle ferie favolose e rilassanti senza la suocera tra i piedi che si permette di giudicare anche come ti vesti. No?


veramente pare che principalmente è che la suocera l'ha beccata a letto con uno che non era il figlio


----------



## Old peppe970 (1 Agosto 2008)

*debora*

tua suocere ti becca a tromb@re con un altro uomo,e tu pretendi che ti faccia fare la vacanza in casa sua???


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> veramente pare che principalmente è che la suocera l'ha beccata a letto con uno che non era il figlio



































sì...ma dice d'aver già pagato abbastanza...eccheccazz...il mare lei lo adora.....


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> sì...ma dice d'aver già pagato abbastanza...eccheccazz...il mare lei lo adora.....


eh ...... queste suocere


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> eh ...... queste suocere



































...si rifiutano di capire le ragazze moderne! 
questo è il problema!


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Agosto 2008)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> ultimamente *ho avuto delle discussioni con mia suocere*,riguardo a questioni familiari,*perche' lei non gradisce un mio modo di fare. *cosi ha trovato il modo per farmela pagare! mi ha deliberatamente esclusa dalla sua casa al mare,con una scusa,dicendo che ne aveva bisogno piu' la sorella con i nipoti. gli anni passati di solito alternava noi,e le altre nuore.ma siccome mio marito lavora,e quindi sarei andata solo io,con mia cugina,per 10 giorni come gli altri anni. cosi invece visto che il suo BAMBINO e' impeganto cosi facendo punisce me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non hai scritto cosa non gradisce..Se hai l'abitudine di fare i rutti a tavola ha ragione tua suocera  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old peppe970 (2 Agosto 2008)

non lamentarti debora!!! ti ha detto anche troppo bene!!! hai messo le  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 al figlio!!!  per me doveva


----------



## Iago (2 Agosto 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non hai scritto cosa non gradisce..Se hai l'abitudine di fare i rutti a tavola ha ragione tua suocera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'ha scritto cosa non ha gradito....


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Agosto 2008)

Hai tradito e hai pagato??

In certe situazioni non si paga mai abbastanza.

Non so come sia finita la storia, se poi a tuo marito lo hai detto o se ti sei lasciata tenere in scacco da tua suocera, di certo tu ormai sarai sempre sotto le sue forche caudine, anche perchè SOLA AL MARE SENZA IL MARITO QUANTI TE NE PUOI PORTARE A LETTO VISTO CHE TI VESTI IN QUEL MODO???

Ormai tu sei segnata e non puoi lamentarti, continuerai a pagare a vita quel errore perchè lo hai commesso nel peggiore dei modi, hai solo una soluzione, ma se non l'hai colta allora, ti rimane di lamentarti per tutto il resto della vita e sentire tuo marito che ti dirà "no, amore, sono tue fissazioni....."


----------



## Old peppe970 (3 Agosto 2008)

*d' accordo con  lancillotto*

tua suocera dovrebbe darti casa al mare con il timore che tu possa tromb@rti chi vuoi? con il precedente che hai e' giusto che tua suocera ti punisca ogni qualvolta ne ha l' occasione!!! rassegnati,ormai lei ti ha segnata!! e tuo marito dira' sempre che sua madre fa bene,e che sei tu a farti le paranoie!!  lui ha la mia solidarieta',e tua suocera il mio appoggio e ammirazione per cio' che sta facendo!    

	
	
		
		
	


	




    poi s evesti troppo prpvocante,non fai che peggiorare le cose!! sei stata punita giustamente!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Agosto 2008)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> ultimamente ho avuto delle discussioni con mia suocere,riguardo a questioni familiari,perche' lei non gradisce un mio modo di fare. cosi ha trovato il modo per farmela pagare! mi ha deliberatamente esclusa dalla sua casa al mare,con una scusa,dicendo che ne aveva bisogno piu' la sorella con i nipoti. gli anni passati di solito alternava noi,e le altre nuore.ma siccome mio marito lavora,e quindi sarei andata solo io,con mia cugina,per 10 giorni come gli altri anni. cosi invece visto che il suo BAMBINO e' impeganto cosi facendo punisce me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non ricoro per filo e per segno la tua storia, ma credo che l'unica scelta che tu abbia è , se nn l'hai già fatto, di dire a tuo marito che non sei una pazza visionaria con manie di persecuzione.....ma che tua suocera ti tratta così perchè....poi potrai lamentarti, metterti le gonne a pelo di figa e considerarti libera......diversamente, tocca che subisci o ti paghi la casa al mare


----------



## Old lancillotto (3 Agosto 2008)

peppe970 ha detto:


> tua suocera dovrebbe darti casa al mare con il timore che tu possa tromb@rti chi vuoi? con il precedente che hai e' giusto che tua suocera ti punisca ogni qualvolta ne ha l' occasione!!! rassegnati,ormai lei ti ha segnata!! e tuo marito dira' sempre che sua madre fa bene,e che sei tu a farti le paranoie!!lui ha la mia solidarieta',e* tua suocera il mio appoggio e ammirazione per cio' che sta facendo!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Su questo non sono affatto d'accordo, una suocera deve fare la suocera, ovvero star fuori dai coglioni. La sua vita l'ha vissuta e non può condizionare la vita degli altri solo perchè "è madre" di qualcuno.

Comprendo la ragione per cui "Punisce" la nuora, ma non lo condivido.

Questo è un problema che va risolto tra marito e moglie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io non ricoro per filo e per segno la tua storia, ma credo che l'unica scelta che tu abbia è , se nn l'hai già fatto, di dire a tuo marito che non sei una pazza visionaria con manie di persecuzione.....ma che tua suocera ti tratta così perchè....poi potrai lamentarti, metterti le gonne a pelo di figa e considerarti libera......diversamente, tocca che subisci o ti paghi la casa al mare


Nel racconto di Debora il marito è stato già messo al corrente da lei stessa (dopo un po' di tempo) del cedimento avuto in casa con un atletico ragazzo e l'ha perdonata.
Ma mi sembra comprensibile che la suocera non la trovi simpatica e decida di disporre dei propri beni come meglio crede e preferisca darne libero uso a chi stima maggiormente.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel racconto di Debora il marito è stato già messo al corrente da lei stessa (dopo un po' di tempo) del cedimento avuto in casa con un atletico ragazzo e l'ha perdonata.
> Ma mi sembra comprensibile che la suocera non la trovi simpatica e decida di disporre dei propri beni come meglio crede e preferisca darne libero uso a chi stima maggiormente.


 
mi ero persa il passaggio....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Agosto 2008)

non ho mica capito..una sarà libera di decidere a chi dare la propria casa o no??
come a una nuora (e mi sembra sia il tuo caso)  può stare sul culo la suocera a una suocera può stare sul culo la nuora.
Non ci vedo nulla di strano.


----------



## Old lancillotto (3 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho mica capito..una sarà libera di decidere a chi dare la propria casa o no??
> come a una nuora (e mi sembra sia il tuo caso) può stare sul culo la suocera a una suocera può stare sul culo la nuora.
> Non ci vedo nulla di strano.


In effetti è così, la suocera ha libertà di scelta, la cosa ridicola sono le motivazioni adotte per giustificare la sua mancanza di disponibilità


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti è così, la suocera ha libertà di scelta, la cosa ridicola sono le motivazioni adotte per giustificare la sua mancanza di disponibilità


ma sì. di fondo non cambia la cosa.
evidentemente la suocera non vedeva l'ora di levarsi il sassolino e ha usato una scusa come un'altra.
consiglio: vada in vacanza per i caxxi suoi o aspetti il maritino


----------



## Old lancillotto (3 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sì. di fondo non cambia la cosa.
> evidentemente la suocera non vedeva l'ora di levarsi il sassolino e ha usato una scusa come un'altra.
> consiglio: vada in vacanza per i caxxi suoi o aspetti il maritino


 
Infatti, è quello che dovrebbe fare. Come ho scritto nel primo post lei dee rassegnarsi a pagare per sempre quel suo tradimento perchè non è stato colto dal marito, ma proprio dalla suocera.....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Infatti, è quello che dovrebbe fare. Come ho scritto nel primo post lei dee rassegnarsi a pagare per sempre quel suo tradimento perchè non è stato colto dal marito, ma proprio dalla suocera.....


non avevo neanche letto del tradimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e si lamenta pure??


----------



## Old lancillotto (3 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non avevo neanche letto del tradimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La storia del tradimento era molto vecchia..... era sotto ricatto della suocera proprio perchè il marito era via per lavoro e lei non sapeva come comportarsi.....

Pare che abbia seguito i nostri consigli di affrontare il marito e di "disarmare" la suocera, solo che ovviamente al perdono del marito, non ha fatto seguito quello della suocera


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Agosto 2008)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> non posso dire nulla. e' lei a decidere! ma mi da fastidio il fatto che lei mi punisca non perche' chissa' cosa ho fatto,ma perche' mi sono "azzardata" a dirle che la ritengo troppo all' antica! e prevenuta verso le ragazze moderne! e lei con il suo atteggiamento da regina madre,da matriarca,ha privilegiato le persone accondiscendenti (mie cognate) punendo invece me!


Tu prendi e vai al mare x gli affari tuoi in modo tale da dimostrarle che non hai bisogno nè della sua casa nè della sua approvazione


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Agosto 2008)

X me è vergognoso che la suocera si intrometta in questo modo. Ok lei ha cannato alla grande, ma se il marito ha deciso di perdonare e di restare con lei la suocera non dovrebbe + avere diritto di parola all'interno della coppia. Poi la questione della casa sl mare è una cazzata perchè se uno vuole va per gli affari propri in vacanza con o senza marito; però il fatto che la suocera si permetta di "punire" la nuora quando invece il marito ha perdonato mi fa incazzare.


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> X me è vergognoso che la suocera si intrometta in questo modo. Ok lei ha cannato alla grande, ma se il marito ha deciso di perdonare e di restare con lei la suocera non dovrebbe + avere diritto di parola all'interno della coppia. Poi la questione della casa sl mare è una cazzata perchè se uno vuole va per gli affari propri in vacanza con o senza marito; però il fatto che la suocera si permetta di "punire" la nuora quando invece il marito ha perdonato mi fa incazzare.


beh mi pare che sia lei a considerarla una punizione .... la suocera la SUA casa la mette a disposizione di chi le pare


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> beh mi pare che sia lei a considerarla una punizione .... la suocera la SUA casa la mette a disposizione di chi le pare


Sì, il mio discorso esulava dalla casa (infatti ho detto che è una cazzata) più che altro è, come dice lei, il continuo sentirsi processata. Certo ha sbagliato ma l'errore va rimediato all'interno della coppia non all'interno della famiglia allargata.


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sì, il mio discorso esulava dalla casa (infatti ho detto che è una cazzata) più che altro è, come dice lei, il continuo sentirsi processata. Certo ha sbagliato ma l'errore va rimediato all'interno della coppia non all'interno della famiglia allargata.


de gustibus .... io se becco l'uomo di mia sorella con un altra .... a prescindere da quel che decide mia sorella, lui a casa mia non ci mette più piede


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Agosto 2008)

E' normale essere protettivi con le persone a cui si vuole bene. Però una coppia è fatta da 2 persone e se i consigli o la protezione non sono richiesti è meglio non esporsi + di tanto. Ci sono situazioni molto delicate in cui alla fine si rischia di allontanare la persona che hai cercato di proteggere.


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E' normale essere protettivi con le persone a cui si vuole bene. Però una coppia è fatta da 2 persone e se i consigli o la protezione non sono richiesti è meglio non esporsi + di tanto. Ci sono situazioni molto delicate in cui alla fine si rischia di allontanare la persona che hai cercato di proteggere.


lo so, mi è successo, ma non mi preoccupa, ho la regola che a casa mia entrano solo persone che vanno bene a me ..... persone che non stimo posso anche vederle fuori, ma in casa mia non entrano ..... e se qualcuno che ci è particolarmente legato cerca di impormele .... allora rivedo anche quella di questione


----------



## Iago (4 Agosto 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E' normale essere protettivi con le persone a cui si vuole bene. Però una coppia è fatta da 2 persone e se i consigli o la protezione non sono richiesti è meglio non esporsi + di tanto. Ci sono situazioni molto delicate in cui alla fine si rischia di allontanare la persona che hai cercato di proteggere.



...a quanto ho capito, la nostra amica abita molto vicino alla suocera, 
e non credi che tradire sotto gli occhi e il naso della famiglia di lui, sia una mancanza di ripetto totale? ...non credi che sia proprio di una sfacciataggine madornale? ....e che peggio ancora sia sfacciata, insensibile e menefreghista a venirsi a lamentare di non potere andare al mare con la suocera?

"certe cose" sono delicate, la forma ha il suo peso e la sua importanza... al di là del moto di protezione, credo che ti scatti proprio un senso di schifo e si dispererà proprio del fatto che il figlio non l'abbia mandata a cagare,  
...in questo non ci può entrare, ma almeno lasciamole la libertà di non volerla a casa sua...


credi anche tu che il modo in cui si tradisce è fondamentale??


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Agosto 2008)

E' esattamente ciò che volevo dire. Mi è successo, il ragazzo della mia migliore amica l'ha tradita, quando lei ha deciso di perdonarlo e continuare la loro storia ero io a guardarlo con sospetto, poi l'ho vista felice e mi sono ammorbidita anch'io...


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a quanto ho capito, la nostra amica abita molto vicino alla suocera,
> e non credi che tradire sotto gli occhi e il naso della famiglia di lui, sia una mancanza di ripetto totale? ...non credi che sia proprio di una sfacciataggine madornale? ....e che peggio ancora sia sfacciata, insensibile e menefreghista a venirsi a lamentare di non potere andare al mare con la suocera?
> 
> "certe cose" sono delicate, la forma ha il suo peso e la sua importanza... al di là del moto di protezione, credo che ti scatti proprio un senso di schifo e si dispererà proprio del fatto che il figlio non l'abbia mandata a cagare,
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te, in tutto. Come ho detto la questione della casa dovrebbe essere l'ultima delle preoccupazioni. E' vero ha tradito da str... ma ha tradito suo marito e se suo marito l'ha perdonata la madre non può permettersi di processarla x ogni cosa che fa o indossa. Certo la prima mancanza di rispetto l'ha avuta lei vs suo marito ma la madre dovrebbe restarne fuori


----------



## Iago (4 Agosto 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, in tutto. Come ho detto la questione della casa dovrebbe essere l'ultima delle preoccupazioni. E' vero ha tradito da str... ma ha tradito suo marito e se suo marito l'ha perdonata la madre non può permettersi di processarla x ogni cosa che fa o indossa. Certo la prima mancanza di rispetto l'ha avuta lei vs suo marito ma la madre dovrebbe restarne fuori



...ha tradito non solo suo marito...ha profondamente mancato di rispetto alla famiglia di lui, proprio perchè si è fatta vedere e scoprire moolto facilmente, per cui la suocera già soffrirà ad essere obbligata a doverla continuare a vedere tutti i giorni...può desiderare (almeno... visto che, a parer suo, quel coglione del figlio è un coglione?)  non ospitarla nella sua casa al mare, così da impedire eventuali altre visite di estranei nei letti di casa sua??


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...*ha tradito non solo suo marito...ha profondamente mancato di rispetto alla famiglia di lui,* proprio perchè si è fatta vedere e scoprire moolto facilmente, per cui la suocera già soffrirà ad essere obbligata a doverla continuare a vedere tutti i giorni...può desiderare (almeno... visto che, a parer suo, quel coglione del figlio è un coglione?)  non ospitarla nella sua casa al mare, così da impedire eventuali altre visite di estranei nei letti di casa sua??


Ripeto che la questione casa è l'ultimo dei problemi. Ma insomma, nessuno di voi ha mai sbagliato? Ed è giusto rimanere a vita sotto processo? Non la sto giustificando assolutamente però non dev'essere neanche simpatico vivere con un pitt bull alle calcagna. E poi x quanto sottolineato ma la coppia da quante persone è formata? In teoria 2, x cui se il figlio ha perdonato lei deve ingoiare il rospo


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ripeto che la questione casa è l'ultimo dei problemi. Ma insomma, nessuno di voi ha mai sbagliato? Ed è giusto rimanere a vita sotto processo? Non la sto giustificando assolutamente però non dev'essere neanche simpatico vivere con un pitt bull alle calcagna. E poi x quanto sottolineato ma la coppia da quante persone è formata? In teoria 2, x cui se il figlio ha perdonato lei _*deve*_ ingoiare il rospo













al massimo ti concedo il condizionale .... dovrebbe


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> al massimo ti concedo il condizionale .... dovrebbe


ok, vada x il condizionale.


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Agosto 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *X me è vergognoso che la suocera si intrometta in questo modo.* Ok lei ha cannato alla grande, ma se il marito ha deciso di perdonare e di restare con lei la suocera non dovrebbe + avere diritto di parola all'interno della coppia. Poi la questione della casa sl mare è una cazzata perchè se uno vuole va per gli affari propri in vacanza con o senza marito; però il fatto che la suocera si permetta di "punire" la nuora quando invece il marito ha perdonato mi fa incazzare.


Mi pare che non si intrometta al punto che non vuole vederla nemmeno nella sua casa al mare.



soleluna80 ha detto:


> Tu prendi e vai al mare x gli affari tuoi in modo tale da dimostrarle che non hai bisogno nè della sua casa nè della sua approvazione


Questo è precisamente ciò che di adulto potrebbe fara la nostra amica.
*Gli altri, genitori compresi, non sono obbligati ad approvarci*.
Ma Debora non soffre perhè non piace alla suocera (e del resto la suocera non piace a lei) ma unicamente perchè non può godere della casa al mare. Ecco perchè tira fuori il discorso infantile della punizione mentre, se le interessasse, potrebbe cercare di costruire un rapporto di conoscenza con la suocera e magari interrogarsi con maggiore serietà sul rapporto con suo marito.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Agosto 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi pare che non si intrometta al punto che non vuole vederla nemmeno nella sua casa al mare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai mai avuto una suocera?
mi sa di no..


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Agosto 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi pare che non si intrometta al punto che non vuole vederla nemmeno nella sua casa al mare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se il problema è solo la casa al mare è una discussione squallida fino all'estremo. Un po' di orgoglio...io in quella casa non ci metterei + piede x non sentirmelo poi un domani rinfacciare.  Se invece il discorso è la coppia e l eintromissioni mi sembra che la faccenda sia + interessante e sviscerabile


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai mai avuto una suocera?
> mi sa di no..


no. ma ho avuto un'educazione molto rigida e non mi permetto di prendermi delle libertà neanche a casa dei miei.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai mai avuto una suocera?
> mi sa di no..


Per fortuna la mamma del mio fidanzato (conviviamo) sembrerebbe discreta, chissà quando avremo dei bmbi...sono curiosa. Anche perchè sembro tutta carina, educata e gentile ma chi mi ha visto incazzata sa che è meglio starmi alla larga


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Agosto 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> no. ma ho avuto un'educazione molto rigida e non mi permetto di prendermi delle libertà neanche a casa dei miei.


non per quello, su quello non si discute...
intendevo dire che i rapporti con le suocere non sono proprio facilissimi, anche se sei una santa, figuriamoci se non lo se...


----------



## ranatan (4 Agosto 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Per fortuna la mamma del mio fidanzato (conviviamo) sembrerebbe discreta, chissà quando avremo dei bmbi...sono curiosa. Anche perchè sembro tutta carina, educata e gentile ma chi mi ha visto incazzata sa che è meglio starmi alla larga


Mia suocera è "peggiorata" dopo la nascita del bimbo. Era diventata una zecca...viveva la sua vita in base alla nostra! 
Mio suocero era psicolabile già da prima...dopo ho dovuto litigarci furiosamente per tenerlo al suo posto.
Genitori e suoceri non sono sempre facili da gestire e sarebbe cosa buona e giusta non dare loro la possibilità di prendersi troppi spazi.


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non per quello, su quello non si discute...
> intendevo dire che i rapporti con le suocere non sono proprio facilissimi, anche se sei una santa, figuriamoci se non lo se...


Scusa eh? Ma a te non fa strano che parli di "punizione"? Mi sembra un discorso da cordone ombelicale. 
Ognuno va dritto per la propria strada assumentosi le proprie responsabilità! 
Non saremmo qui a discutere se non fosse per la casa al mare, via..


----------



## ranatan (4 Agosto 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Scusa eh? Ma a te non fa strano che parli di "punizione"? Mi sembra un discorso da cordone ombelicale.
> Ognuno va dritto per la propria strada assumentosi le proprie responsabilità!
> Non saremmo qui a discutere se non fosse per la casa al mare, via..[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Agosto 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Scusa eh? Ma a te non fa strano che parli di "punizione"? Mi sembra un discorso da cordone ombelicale.
> Ognuno va dritto per la propria strada assumentosi le proprie responsabilità!
> Non saremmo qui a discutere se non fosse per la casa al mare, via..


a me fa pensare il fatto che alla fine fra loro i rapporti siano ancora così stretti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vive ancora nella casa dei suoceri e in quella al mare va in vacanza, o vorrebbe andarci...
mi sa che son mica tanto giusti di testa in quella casa...


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me fa pensare il fatto che alla fine fra loro i rapporti siano ancora così stretti....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non avevo capito che vivesse pure nella casa dei suoceri.. appunto è una situazione da cordone ombelicale da recidere che, come dice ranatan, alla lunga diventa penosa.

Poi sul fatto che esistano suoceri o genitori che si intromettono, siamo sempre noi figli a lasciarli entrare quando non siamo abbastanza solidi ed autonomi.


----------



## ranatan (4 Agosto 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> non avevo capito che vivesse pure nella casa dei suoceri.. appunto è una situazione da cordone ombelicale da recidere che, come dice ranatan, alla lunga diventa penosa.
> 
> Poi sul fatto che esistano suoceri o genitori che si intromettono, siamo sempre noi figli a lasciarli entrare quando non siamo abbastanza solidi ed autonomi.


Vero.
Peccato che quando succede tu moglie (o marito) devi sopportarne le intrusioni.
Oppure ci litighi...e allora addio pace...


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> veramente pare che principalmente è che la suocera l'ha beccata a letto con uno che non era il figlio





peppe970 ha detto:


> tua suocere ti becca a tromb@re con un altro uomo,e tu pretendi che ti faccia fare la vacanza in casa sua???


 
scusate, nn sapevo la storia.


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

*Solo una cosa*

Ma la figa di deboramoretti e' sua? ... la gestisce e la da a chi vuole, giusto?

Ora la casa e' della suocera, e la da a chi le piace, o no?


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma la figa di deboramoretti e' sua? ... la gestisce e la da a chi vuole, giusto?
> 
> Ora la casa e' della suocera, e la da a chi le piace, o no?


 dove c'è barilla c'è casa.


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dove c'è barilla c'è casa.


... siempre


----------



## MariLea (4 Agosto 2008)

*PERFETTA SINTESI*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma la figa di deboramoretti e' sua? ... la gestisce e la da a chi vuole, giusto?
> 
> Ora la casa e' della suocera, e la da a chi le piace, o no?


AMEN!


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ma la figa di deboramoretti e' sua?* ...* la gestisce e la da a chi vuole, giusto?*
> 
> Ora la casa e' della suocera, e la da a chi le piace, o no?


In teoria, una volta sposata, il marito potrebbe avanzare qualche opinione discordante in merito...


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In teoria, una volta sposata, il marito potrebbe avanzare qualche opinione discordante in merito...


OVVIO!... tanto e' vero che ci e' passato sopra (l'ha perdonata)


----------



## Old peppe970 (4 Agosto 2008)

se la suocera dice che non puo' darle la casa al mare,perche' debora si sente punita? si vede che sa di essere in colpa!!  capisco la madre del marito che teme che nella casa al mare possa tradirlo di nuovo,se lo ha fatto con lei a due passi...!! e poi condivido chi dice che se il marito che magari piuttosto che perdere la moglie preferisce perdonarle il tradimento,non significa che la suocera debba per forza fare lo stesso! se e' una donna all 'antica vedere la nuora che si e' portata a letto un altro uomo puo' darle mooolto fastidio,e quindi appena ha l' occasione la castiga!!  mica la deve mettere dietro la lavagna!! ma penalizzzarla con tante piccole cose come sta facendo,e per me non sbaglia,perche' se avessi una moglie che mi tradisce,anche mia madre sarebbe mooolto arrabbiata con lei!!


----------



## Old sicilia (3 Agosto 2009)

ciao debora, a monte di questa storia sicuramente ci sta il tradimento.
Io dico: lo hai fatto solo una volta dando tutte le tue spiegazioni a chi di dovere.
LEI DOVEVA SOLO FARSI DA PARTE.
Tranquilla tutto si risolvera.
Il fatto che lei si veste in maniera provocante non prenderlo neanche in considerazione:
E' GELOSA
Un saluto


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Agosto 2009)

debora moretti
posso sapere anche indirizzo e codice fiscale?


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Agosto 2009)

ps questa qua x me e' donna e racconta storie reali esattamente  come io sono un camaleonte svizzero


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Agosto 2009)

sicilia ha detto:


> *ciao debora, a monte di questa storia sicuramente ci sta il tradimento.*
> Io dico: lo hai fatto solo una volta dando tutte le tue spiegazioni a chi di dovere.
> LEI DOVEVA SOLO FARSI DA PARTE.
> Tranquilla tutto si risolvera.
> ...


aspide, per fortuna che sei arrivato te a risolvere il caso...


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> aspide, per fortuna che sei arrivato te a risolvere il caso...


 e della mamma di peppe ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e della mamma di peppe ne vogliamo parlare?


è poooco invadente ma mooolto suocera.


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2009)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> e della mamma di peppe ne vogliamo parlare?


 
Eppure mi sembri una persona che impiega in modo proficuo il suo tempo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Agosto 2009)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> ultimamente ho avuto delle discussioni con mia suocere,riguardo a questioni familiari,perche' lei non gradisce un mio modo di fare. cosi ha trovato il modo per farmela pagare! mi ha deliberatamente esclusa dalla sua casa al mare,con una scusa,dicendo che ne aveva bisogno piu' la sorella con i nipoti. gli anni passati di solito alternava noi,e le altre nuore.ma siccome mio marito lavora,e quindi sarei andata solo io,con mia cugina,per 10 giorni come gli altri anni. cosi invece visto che il suo BAMBINO  e' impeganto cosi facendo punisce  me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sembra giusto che una casa al mare venga utilizzata da tutti.

per quanto riguarda il resto mi sembrano solo cose di poco conto.ti metti in competizione tu con una Donna che potrebbbe essere tua madre?


ma lascia che si vesta come vuole!

suvvia....


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi sembra giusto che una casa al mare venga utilizzata da tutti.
> 
> per quanto riguarda il resto mi sembrano solo cose di poco conto.ti metti in competizione tu con una Donna che potrebbbe essere tua madre?
> 
> ...


Sei nominata Florence Nightingale del mese nel forum 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Agosto 2009)

ma  che cacchio ho postato?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Agosto 2009)

*ma cara la mia Badessa*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sei nominata Florence Nightingale del mese nel forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che corrispondenza di amorosi sensi Bruja...non so come ringraziarti ,era l'identità che cercavo


----------



## Old Black Mamba (10 Agosto 2009)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> ultimamente ho avuto delle discussioni con mia suocere,riguardo a questioni familiari,perche' lei non gradisce un mio modo di fare. cosi ha trovato il modo per farmela pagare! mi ha deliberatamente esclusa dalla sua casa al mare,con una scusa,dicendo che ne aveva bisogno piu' la sorella con i nipoti. gli anni passati di solito alternava noi,e le altre nuore.ma siccome mio marito lavora,e quindi sarei andata solo io,con mia cugina,per 10 giorni come gli altri anni. cosi invece visto che il suo BAMBINO  e' impeganto cosi facendo punisce  me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Non riesco a leggere tutta la discussione, e rispondo solo a te.
La casa è di tua suocera? Bene! Avrà anche il diritto di decidere cosa fare della sua proprietà o sbaglio? Ringraziala per tutte le vacanze da "single" che hai fatto, va a lavorare e compratene una per conto tuo.*


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Non riesco a leggere tutta la discussione, e rispondo solo a te.*
> *La casa è di tua suocera? Bene! Avrà anche il diritto di decidere cosa fare della sua proprietà o sbaglio? Ringraziala per tutte le vacanze da "single" che hai fatto, va a lavorare e compratene una per conto tuo.*


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Agosto 2009)

Piuttosto che andare a casa da una suocera che non mi può vedere, mi taglierei i piedi.
Ma tu poi, parli solo di tua suocera? In due anni non hai conosciuto nessun altro?
Sono allibita


----------



## Old guinevere (23 Agosto 2009)

Debora, tu tuo marito lo ami o no???
Se non lo ami più, se pensi di non avere più complicità e supporto da parte sua, mollalo.
Molla lui e la sua famiglia.


----------



## Old guinevere (23 Agosto 2009)

Cioè, Debora, che ti frega delle case al mare e delle ripicche del momento della tua suocera?
Il problema maggiore è che forse è finita con il tuo uomo.
O sbaglio??


----------



## Old guinevere (23 Agosto 2009)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Hai tradito e hai pagato??
> 
> In certe situazioni non si paga mai abbastanza.
> 
> ...


Lasciare tutto e tutti, per esempio.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Agosto 2009)

ma ancora rispondete a sta/sto qua????
e' un fake lo avete capito o no?
poveretto/a......quant'e' misera la vita di certe persone x sfogarsi cosi'


----------

